# Copier/Coller "à la unix"



## sirjuh (8 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis un (heureux) switcher venant de Linux (Ubuntu) et je cherche à reproduire le comportement copier/coller d'unix:

la sélection d'un texte entraine automatiquement un copier (pas besoin de cliquer ou d'utiliser le clavier...) puis il suffit d'un clic droit (ou milieu) pour coller le texte n'importe où - bref pas besoin de cmdC/cmdV !


Une idée ou un indice pour m'aider ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## edd72 (8 Mars 2011)

Ca fonctionne dans le terminal... Pour le reste, c'est en effet le comportement de X11 (le gestionnaire d'Unix) mais pas de Aqua (celui de OS X).

Il y aurait bien des bidouilles (mapper le click-molette en cmd-V, ce qui ne dispense pas de copier auparavant) mais bon...

Le soucis de ce fonctionnement sous X11 est que tu peux sélectionner (sans forcément le faire exprès) un caractère ce qui te faire perdre (remplacement) ce que tu avais dans ton presse-papier. Ce n'est pas toujours idéal...

Bref, pas de solution à te proposer si tu veux utiliser Mac OS X et son gestionnaire Aqua (X11 étant dispo, il est peut-être possible d'avoir toute une interface et des logiciels sous X11 mais dans ce cas autant installer Linux sur ta bécane...).


----------



## Larme (8 Mars 2011)

Le problème de la perte des trucs copiés momentanément est vraiment problématique à mes yeux...
Si c'est côte à côte dans un texte, tu peux toujours faire une sélection et un drag'n'drop avec Alt d'enfoncé...


*Note du modo :* le comportement du Finder, c'est dans "Mac OS X", qu'on en parle, et ses adaptations "pour faire comme sous xxxx", c'est plus précisément dans son sous forum "Customisation". On déménage.


----------

